# cond fan



## riven2649 (May 5, 2007)

I have a 1987 Maxima, and the cond fan quit working. I traced the problem to the relay, and
it worked fine. The next day it quit again, and I found the fusible link in the little box behind the battery on the left inner fender apron had blown, and the connector for the relay had melted. The fan has no play, no binding, and sounds good when running. I put jumper wires
in the fusible link spot and in the relay connector between pins 3 & 5 in order to check the current draw. I haven't used my inductive ammeter probe in quite some time and the battery was dead, but I ran the fan jumped for about 15 mins. Neither jumper wire even got warm!
According to my wiring diagram, this fan is the only consumer on this circuit;and basically the fusible link supplies the fan motor directly through this relay. What else could be happening here? Could it be the relay's points were oxidized or gapped and caused the extra current draw? The relay was an aftermarket relay. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Gary


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

riven2649 said:


> I have a 1987 Maxima, and the cond fan quit working. I traced the problem to the relay, and
> it worked fine. The next day it quit again, and I found the fusible link in the little box behind the battery on the left inner fender apron had blown, and the connector for the relay had melted. The fan has no play, no binding, and sounds good when running. I put jumper wires
> in the fusible link spot and in the relay connector between pins 3 & 5 in order to check the current draw. I haven't used my inductive ammeter probe in quite some time and the battery was dead, but I ran the fan jumped for about 15 mins. Neither jumper wire even got warm!
> According to my wiring diagram, this fan is the only consumer on this circuit;and basically the fusible link supplies the fan motor directly through this relay. What else could be happening here? Could it be the relay's points were oxidized or gapped and caused the extra current draw? The relay was an aftermarket relay. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


 aftermarket relays are no good,i had the same problem and the relay
lasted 2 weeks bought a relay from nissan and have never had a problem again


----------

